# kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??



## LAD (26. Dezember 2004)

*kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*

Hallo ich suche ein kostenloses Gästebuch (Banner wären akzeptbel) das man in die eigene Seite einbetten kann, d.h., dass man da nicht auf irgend einer Site landet.
Oder weiß jemand, wie man so was selbst programiert??
Danke
LAD


----------



## nudellutscher (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*



			
				LAD am 26.12.2004 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich suche ein kostenloses Gästebuch (Banner wären akzeptbel) das man in die eigene Seite einbetten kann, d.h., dass man da nicht auf irgend einer Site landet.
> Oder weiß jemand, wie man so was selbst programiert??
> Danke
> LAD



da gibts fast alles für HP: http://www.onetwomax.de/


----------



## forestspyer (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*

Selbst programmieren kannst du das mit PHP und einer Datenbank.

Ansonsten nimm das Burning Book von Woltlab. www.woltlab.de

mfg fs


----------



## bigfraggle (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*



			
				forestspyer am 26.12.2004 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst programmieren kannst du das mit PHP und einer Datenbank.



Geht das schon wieder los...   

http://www.0814.net


----------



## forestspyer (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*



			
				bigfraggle am 27.12.2004 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> forestspyer am 26.12.2004 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war eine simple Antwort auf seine Frage, oder soll ich ihm nen Quellcode kopieren?

mfg fs


----------



## deadeye4656 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*



			
				forestspyer am 27.12.2004 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> bigfraggle am 27.12.2004 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass nicht jeder die Mittel und das nötige Wissen hat, um "mal eben so" ein PHP-Gästebuch mit einer Datenbank zu programmieren?


----------



## fragee (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*

http://www.power-guestbook.de/

Das kann man mit ein bisschen HTML-Wissen auch selbst gestalten. Ich hab auch so eines, und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## forestspyer (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*



			
				deadeye4656 am 28.12.2004 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> forestspyer am 27.12.2004 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen habe ich ein fertiges Script, das vollausgerift ist, inklusive Link dazu geschrieben. Das mit dem selber coden war lediglich die Antwort auf den zweiten Teil der Frage, den man kaum anders beantworten kann.

mfg fs


----------



## Papzt (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*

Ich hab unser GB von ww.netguestbook.com 


Is ganz gut, zumals auch noch kostenlos is. da kannst du dene ganzen Farben individuell einstellen und dann kanns losgehn. 
Ich muss allerdings bemängeln, dass das GB manchmal aussetzer hat und manchmal ned funzt.... 

Bin halt zu faul, ein neues zu suchen,.....
  


URL : www.netguestbook.com

Greetz,
Papzt


----------



## Ricco2001 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: kostenloses Gästebuch zum einbetten in Homepage??*

Empfiehlt hier denn niemand das suicide-book??
hier: http://book.suicidesolution.net/
ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, aber der name...


----------

